# Dark Honey



## mwyatt (Mar 28, 2006)

I think that I may have screwed up. A little background. I bought out a beek that had some really nice equipment. I got a great price and it included a mini-melter, extractor, and a heated bottler. I set the equipment up in my garage and managed to do pretty well with the extracting, got about 100 bottles of light honey, and kept the rest in a settling tank. It's cold here now, and the garage isn't heated. The honey got solid in the tank, I warmed the garage, put the honey I drew off the settling tank into the heated Dandant bottler. The honey stayed pretty thick so I turned up the heat some, past 90. Now the honey is really dark. It tastes fine, but the wonderful light color is gone. I guess I could sell it for cooking honey. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Mead!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

My best mead is made form dark honey. I haven't tried burnt honey yet.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

If it tastes fine and isn't burnt, it's only dark, sell it.
Heating honey will darken it.
I have plenty of customers that look for dark honey.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Heating it up to 100 degrees wil not harm it (think of inside hive temperatures in the 90's)


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

How much over 90? Are you sure the heater/thermostat is working properly?


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

burned honey will taste slightly of carmal (as in carmalized). some people actually prefer dark honey.... actually approximately half my clients like it 'the darker the better'.


----------



## mwyatt (Mar 28, 2006)

It tastes pretty much like the light honey. It hasn't any burnt taste at all. I do plan to sell it but I will tell the customers that it's been heated more than the other honey. I don't want to misrepresent my honey. Thanks for all of the comments.


----------

